# New Baby Fish!! They keep Showing Up!!



## jonny steele (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, i posted a thread last month saying i found 1 baby fish in my tank and wasnt sure which fish they belonged to. I never saw any eggs or anything. So i kept him in a small net and been ive been feeding him. 

Well now last night, i found 4 more!!! These are really tiny babys and they look a lot like the one i found a month ago, yet again, no sign of eggs or anything, they just showed up!!! lol.

Here are a list of what fish i have in my tank...

1 Electric Blue Chiclid
1 Electric Yellow Chiclid
1 Bloor Parrot
1 Gold Fish
1 Pleco

Here are some pics i took yesterday, its kind of hard to see, but let me know what you all think....

Here is the 1 month old baby...









Here is a new baby, hard to see, and also you can see the 1 month old as well.









Here is another angle, again, its hard to see.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

tats wierd it might be from ur chiclid
jus keep them healthy and raise them until adult hood 
n see wat they look like


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Well the only thing that it could be is your cichlids do you know what the scientific names of them are? that would help us figure it out. Also if they are mbuna spiecies they are likely mouthbrooders so you would never see the eggs as they stay in the females mouth until they hatch and are free swimming


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Without a male and female in the tank, none of the fish you list are (in my view) capable of producing fry, except that the cichlids may well cross-breed. But in that case, you should notice spawning activity, though as this is frequently during early dawn it can go un-noticed. Have the two cichlids been interacting at all?

The other possibility is that the eggs arrived in those plants; I have had Emperor Tetra appearing over the past several months, and in one tank where the fish originally were, the fry showed up some 2 months after I had removed the adult fish. They were very small, but capable of fending for themselves by this time, about 1/4 inch when I first saw them. Characins (tetra) often spawn in plant thickets, and do many cyprinids, so this is a possibility depending when you acquired the plants.

Can you detect any resemblance in shape or colour to any of the cichlids?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow I think this is really exciting! You are just going to have to wait and see what they grow up to look like. I agree, you really don't have a breeding pair in that list do you? lol 
Looking forward to an update down the road... and more pics.


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

They do look like some type of cichlid. Very exciting stuff here! Please keep us informed.


----------

